# Breeding Award



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Who do I speak with about the breeding award. I asked in intruduction spot. Childawg replied once n then nothing! I have videos n pics of spawning, eggs, wigglers, free swimming, up to about 1"-1 1/2"ers, hell I even have a 3" that got missed from a batch I sold a few weeks ago.I currently have 3 week olds, 4week olds, n some ready for market.Hell I even have 2 batches of eggs n wigglers I could siphon out if I wanted to. I also have videos of rbp spawning if someone would like to put them in the appropriate place as P-fury doesn't even have 1 video of a spawning(that I could find anyhow).


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Post the videos your talking about.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

notaverage said:


> Post the videos your talking about.


I don't have a craptop only this junk phone if someone would please send me a email address Ill send it to them so everyone can see em.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i sent you a pm saying i can post pictures for you. i just dont know how to post video since i dont have a photobucket or anything like that.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

You get an award for breeding P's?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Who do I speak with about the breeding award. I asked in intruduction spot. Childawg replied once n then nothing! I have videos n pics of spawning, eggs, wigglers, free swimming, up to about 1"-1 1/2"ers, hell I even have a 3" that got missed from a batch I sold a few weeks ago.I currently have 3 week olds, 4week olds, n some ready for market.Hell I even have 2 batches of eggs n wigglers I could siphon out if I wanted to. I also have videos of rbp spawning if someone would like to put them in the appropriate place as P-fury doesn't even have 1 video of a spawning(that I could find anyhow).


I am sorry about that. I thought there was a way to e-mail me without making my e-mail public, but there's not. I think this is where you can put it if you can upload it. If not, we'll talk.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like said just start a topic in the pic section with your documentation. I think its supposed be be take pics as you go, but i doubt anybody would care if you have pics from a previous breeding.



JP3778 said:


> You get an award for breeding P's?


 Well its not actually a prize, its a tag that you can put in your sig thats more of an honourary thing then anything.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!

Hoping to have a breeding pair myself someday.....

Have a good one..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You need to upload your videos to Youtube and then post the link or embed them here, pics can be uploaded directly to the site as long as you resize them, I usually have no problems if they are under 500 kb


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oops, I didn't know that we couldn't upload videos directly. I just figured that was because you had a lower post count and that was something I could help with.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

ChilDawg said:


> Oops, I didn't know that we couldn't upload videos directly. I just figured that was because you had a lower post count and that was something I could help with.


Lmao. Nevermind


----------

